# Idiot guide?



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all.

Thinking of egg sharing (probably at LWC Harley St). Could anyone talk me through the process step by step (give me an idiot guide..)? We're planning to go for it end of december this year (have our last child/pregnancy/treatment free holiday booked in Dec) or start of January next year, but I was wondering what the kind of time scale is? How many scans would be needed? How many appointments would I need? Obviously I mean for an "average" treatment as everyone is different.

Good luck with all your egg sharing ladies and hope someone can help me out here   

Laura
x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Laura, 

I eggshared at LWC. 

I'll come back and give you an overview of how it was for me this evening xx


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks muchly Twinkerbell  Look forward to it


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hya Im just going to post so I can read up on it too, hope u dont mind? x x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya Laura,

Obviously you know that everyone.. and every clinic is different.. including the drugs used and doseage! Also - not everyone has to 'down reg'! But at Care this is 'the norm'.

Were at Manchester Care. You can see from my siganture how quick our matching process has been... then starting tx (treatment).

Down reg - daily injection of buserilin. Scan at day 21 to check if down regged. Start stimms once you and recipient are both down regged.

Stimms phase... continue with buserilin and also start menopur. On day 8 of stimms.... (so day 29 of the whole tx) 1st stimms scan to check the size/number of follicles growing. Then a scan every other day... and possibly change the dose to react to how things are going. At each scan they do a blood test to check for estrogen levels. They estimated stimms phase to last 2 weeks. Another drug would be given at an exact time (36hours before EC) to bring on ovulation. (Stop taking buserlin and menopur)

After that egg collection would occur and then 3 days later... or 5 if taking the eggs to 'blast' stage... they'd be popped back in. Most people would also be having pessaries to keep progrestogen levels up.

Then its the dreaded '2 week wait' or 2ww til you can do a pregnancy test.

Hope this helps... ish!!!

k


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hya K, 

Please can I pick ur brain? (hate that saying  ) 
Did u have any extra appts bcz u was egg sharing? how did that process go? I have just done a cycle same as u, but not egg shared, just wondered how to go about egg share, is there any tests u need etc? x x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

HIya,

I dont mind at all!!

After i made the initial consultation i was called, advising me that if i wanted i could have all the neseccary blood tests at the consultation and pay then... which i did.

Honestly... i can't remember exactly what they tested for. The usual IVF hormones/sti's... plus other possibly hereditary illnesses i think plus blood group.

At that 1st consultation i saw the ehh sharing co-ordinator.. hwo talked through the process... then had an internal scan.. and all that was given to the consultant who i then saw.

I doubt there are 'extra' appointments more than 'usual' IVF.. maybe a few more phonecalls to arrange bits n bobs... and more forms to sign!!!!

Hopefully someone with a good memory can tell you the exact tests!

k


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks k x x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Actually - just had a quick look at the 'Egg share the basics' thread... it might answer all your Q's so take a look.

karen


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

We had to have a councilling appt too for egg share. For egg share -They do extra tests for cystic fibrios gene and other hereditary illnesses these took 4 weeks to come back. Also they have cutoff normally for LH and FSH levels which they test at start. They also do antral follical scan at start-which counts the number of follies you have. 
Hope this helps


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks k2  x x


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wicked thanks for all your help folks


----------

